# My Germany WorkPermit Timelines



## aarthica

Hey guys, 

Here is a quick cute Guide for Germany Employment Visa

Mid June - Applied for Employment Visa 

1. Translated Employment Contract + Original German copy
2. Accomodation Proof ( Just a letter from your employer that you are going to stay in Guest house or whereever until you find your own home , would be enough. It has to have an address . ) .If you ignore your first address, embassy wont approve.
3.Health insurance proof , from the day of your desired travel.
4. University Degree copy
5.Letter from employer to the Alien office on justification why he wasn't able to get a German qualified for the job and why he is recruiting a foreigner .

Submitted Successfully

After 3 weeks Alien office asked me for extra documents

1. Current Employment Proof
2. My Resume 

At 4th week Alien Office asked my employer for extra doucments.

1.Social Insurance Number registration

Got the visa in 7th week ...  ...

Cheers !!


----------



## James3214

Thanks for the update. I am sure others applying for a German work visa/permit will find it useful. Seven weeks doesn't sound too bad either!


----------



## Leo28

Hi aarthica,

Can u please tell me if your company sponsored you to go to Germany or you found a new job there? If u found a new job on yor own then I would like to know the job websites you used... also, do u know german already ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## naimhossain

Hi I got a job in a software development company in Nuremberg. Currently now I am staying in Barcelona, Spain. I have to apply for the German work visa from Madrid, Spain. The embassy told me that I need the employment contract signed by both parties which I already have, but the problem is that they mentioned about justifying my employment contract from German labor office. Has anyone done this thing before for applying German work visa? If so please kindly let me know how can I do this? Is it has to be done by my company or by me? Can anyone please tell me how can I do this justifying process it will be really a great help for me. Thanks in advance


----------

